# Hunting Tips for Jefferson county wanted



## Tia2001

Hi I am new to mushroom hunting and I am looking for some tips on places to look in Jefferson County I live in Byrnes Mill I was planning to go look along the Big River but also wondering if anyone here would be willing to go hunting with me to show me some tips and tricks in where to look


----------



## aadavis422

where abouts is Jefferson county?


----------



## Tia2001

Byrnes mill, off of highway 30


----------



## Tia2001

https://www.bing.com/maps?&ty=18&q=...qpvt=jefferson+county+map&style=r&trfc=&lvl=9


----------



## Tia2001

better map of byrnes mill
https://binged.it/2nK4nA2


----------



## timh1983

They are up wow! I usually don't post on here but I must let you all know that they are up in jeffco. This weekend will be fantastic for mushrooms! Get out there. 

What's interesting is it's almost too wet now. One of the yellows I found was actually rotting away from too much moisture.

My advice for looking in jeffco: private land or large public areas, look in low lands but not flood plains, look in mossy shady areas in and around tree trunk areas but I've found them in all types of environmental conditions(even in sand once...), and most importantly, be patient! This is a good year so you might find yourself lucky. Best of luck.

Ps I found mine today in a lowland areas near 141 and 30. I attached some pictures.


----------



## Tia2001

Thank you. I was going to go look today but the rain keeps coming and going I'll try to get out this weekend


----------



## mushroom jake

Look around elms and maples along the river...especially if they are dying. Sycamores can sometimes produce. Most important just have fun. A bad day of mushroom hunting is better than a good day at work. Lol


----------



## timh1983

mushroom jake said:


> Look around elms and maples along the river...especially if they are dying. Sycamores can sometimes produce. Most important just have fun. A bad day of mushroom hunting is better than a good day at work. Lol


----------



## timh1983

No doubt!!!


----------



## timh1983

Day 2. Checked another of my small areas. Looking good! Greys and a few yellows. Can't wait to get to my big honey hole. Should be overloaded with big fat yellows.
Ps. This other spot of mine is south of bluffs off 141. Can never give up my exact areas. Good luck!


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Decent first haul. Found these in Southern Jeffco. Mostly in a creek bottom. They're gonna go crazy after this warm weekend!


----------



## timh1983

Nice finds!

We're going to try some new woods today. I think this year is perfect to explore new areas because they are really up.


----------



## Cap'n_Stems

Hi Tia, I'm in the same camp as you. This is my first year looking, I am in the same general area (Fenton / High Ridge) and I am doing it on my own. So far, no luck


----------



## Wiz

Tia2001 said:


> Hi I am new to mushroom hunting and I am looking for some tips on places to look in Jefferson County I live in Byrnes Mill I was planning to go look along the Big River but also wondering if anyone here would be willing to go hunting with me to show me some tips and tricks in where to look


----------



## Wiz

Look along the river bottoms. Elm trees. Sycamore trees, Birch trees are all morel magnets. Look where it is starting to 'green up' where the sun has been warming the ground. Southern exposed slopes. Happy hunting and good luck.


----------



## beowulf75

Wiz said:


> Look along the river bottoms. Elm trees. Sycamore trees, Birch trees are all morel magnets. Look where it is starting to 'green up' where the sun has been warming the ground. Southern exposed slopes. Happy hunting and good luck.


Okay, fellow Jefferson Countians...here’s my report for 4/17: Despair not! In our area (I’m about 1/2way between Hillsboro and House Springs), They’re just getting started in the highlands.
I went out this morning and kept about 2 dozen small ones, although 2 were medium sized. They’re very hard to see right now as most are juuuust poking their little wrinkled fungal noses through the leaf litter. You have to be looking at them at a perfect angle to even have a chance.
I must’ve seen 50 itty bitties down in the leaves that I’ll go back for in a few days.
For the novice, this is tough. You can forage now, sure, but I’d wager by this weekend, they’ll have busted through so you can see them better.
I’ve got a sneaking suspicion the morels are going to be thick very soon.


----------

